# Macbook Air dans domaine Windows



## pun1ch3ur (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de poster sur ce forum car j'ai un problème avec un Macbook Air qui est dans mon domaine Windows.

J'aurais voulu savoir, si il était possible de se connecter avec un compte du domaine, même si le Macbook est pas connecté au réseau.

En gros, je veux savoir si mon utilisateur peut emener son macbook chez lui le soir et se connecter avec son compte ?

Merci
pun1ch3ur


----------



## boninmi (18 Mars 2011)

C'est quoi, un "domaine Windows" ? Si tu as un nom de domaine, style macge.com, il n'a rien à voir avec un quelconque système d'exploitation. Sinon, tu veux dire quoi ?

Tu veux te connecter via quel protocole ? pour faire quoi ? 



> J'aurais voulu savoir, si il était possible de se connecter avec un  compte du domaine, même si le Macbook est pas connecté au réseau.


Euh ... tu veux te connecter sans être connecté ? 

Un petit effort pour être plus clair et plus précis, si tu veux qu'une personne compétente puisse t'aider (et qu'éventuellement le modérateur déplace dans la bonne rubrique ...) ?


----------



## pun1ch3ur (18 Mars 2011)

Non je parlais d'un domaine Active Directory.

Avec un poste Windows, lorsque mes utilisateurs sont à l'exterieur, ils peuvent se logger avec leur compte AD.

Sous mac, sans reseau ca marche pas. Je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen de le faire.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2011)

Si tu n'as pas de réseau, tu ne peux pas te connecter, que ce soit avec Ouinedoze ou Mac OS X (ou Linux ou...)


----------



## pun1ch3ur (21 Mars 2011)

Avec Windows la question se pose pas, cela marche par défaut.

J'ai fais des recherches et à priori ce serait possible avec MacOS X server et les comptes mobiles. Quelqu'un as-t'il des infos sur ce sujet ?

Merci


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2011)

avec windows cela fonctionne, car lors de la première connexion de l'utilisateur au domaine, son profil est créé localement (c:/Documents and settings/user/). Par la suite, le user peut se connecter, puisque alors, windows va chercher les infos locales, en l'absence de domaine joignable.

Par contre, sur Mac, je ne sais pas


----------



## uranium (29 Avril 2011)

http://www.pebkac.fr/pebkac-3371.html 



Sinon, pour répondre à l'auteur du topic : http://www.labo-apple.com/fr/spip.php?article332
Il s'agit par contre d'un vieil article (2006) et je n'ai pas de Mac intégré à mon contrôleur de domaine pour tester, hélas...


----------

